
Raspberry Pi is our era's IBM PC: From educational project to industry disruptor - alexandros
https://resin.io/blog/the-raspberry-pi-and-other-sbcs-are-the-ibm-pcs-of-our-time-from-educational-project-to-industry-disruptor/
======
api
I've been saying this for years, so happy to see someone else pick up on this
idea.

I personally see it as a slow disruptor heading up the next true personal (as
in I-own-my-own-device) computing revolution.

